# If your going "over" on your Data (internet) on your phones, here's some tips



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2017)

My friend got an overage charge on her Iphone so I started looking into it for her.  So many things are not explained by our cellphone providers these days, and if we just trust what they say, and don't look it up, or get help from someone close to us, we can end up paying money and never knowing why.

Here are just a couple of videos, one for IPhone, and one for Android to help save data/internet usage on your cell-phones:

This first one you may need earbuds to hear it better as he speaks fairly good English, but talks a little fast.  Remember you can stop the video, lower left, and listen again, or just does what he does, step by step.  This is for IPhone 6 so you may need a video for your phone of course.  





The next on is an easy to understand "6 tips" to help with Data consumption..this one is way fast, so stop and go again when you follow the instruction.  If you don't understand "why" or how turning something off to save Data, will affect you, ask here and we can help you with that I'm sure.

The best thing I found for saving date on my phone was to turn off wifi (automatically) while phone is in "sleep" mode.


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 26, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> My friend got an overage charge on her Iphone so I started looking into it for her.  So many things are not explained by our cellphone providers these days, and if we just trust what they say, and don't look it up, or get help from someone close to us, we can end up paying money and never knowing why.
> 
> Here are just a couple of videos, one for IPhone, and one for Android to help save data/internet usage on your cell-phones:
> 
> ...


So... click the gear icon at the lower right (for settings), then click on 'Speed' and then on the  arrow next to "Speed".   Select .75 or .5  for 3/4 and half speed (respectively).


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you for this I didn't know about this and that will help me in the future as well as other people that might be looking into this thanks again


----------



## Roadwarrior (Dec 27, 2017)

Observation - I think you may see a small select few bricks & mortar video stores return when the general public start realizing the extend their new updated 'Net Neutrality' invoked cable & internet charges will be with the over charges for streaming.  Do you think Netflix is going to remain $7.99 for basic streaming?  But, there will still be many stalwarts thinking they need total access to the web at any cost just to remain connected.  I for one will not be so inclined.   

 I gave up cable/social networks & the need to be available 24/7 back in Nov '16, haven’t missed it!  What I can get for basic data on my smart phone will be enough to pay my bills & look up an occasional question.  My family has set aside 1-2 two days a month to get together have a family meal & order the bulk of my online shopping together through Amazon Prime & Amazon Pantry shipping to our home address as our pickup point, that will be our social network.


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Text, pictures, video. I have people ask me why they use so much data? I first ask, do you stream video. If they say yes, I explain. You have 2gb data a month. One Netflix movie, could use half or more of that. A Gb is a million bits of data. Video requires a bit for each little tiny dot in the screen, every time a little dot moves, or changes colors a new bit is needed. Pictures take a lot, but not add much as video. Text, takes very little.

Don't watch movies on your phone unless you have unlimited data. Use your unlimited home wifi. Find the setting on your phone to turn off data. You have programs like weather etc. That use data in the background to show you current temperature. Other programs do this also. So turn your data off until you need it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

